# Hitchhiker fish



## redFishblueFish (Feb 12, 2006)

had to share...my tank has been sitting half full of water with a single java fern and some debris at the bottom for a while. I put an apple snail and some elodea in just a month ago to see what that would do to the algae. Apparently snail eggs were introduced with the elodea. Even better, I just took a close look today and there was a small fish swimming around  looks around 2 weeks old. It was twitching around because (i'm guessing) there's no air and a lot of ammonia. I put it in a small container with a sponge filter - hope it lives. anyone else have interesting hitchhiker storeis?


----------



## redFishblueFish (Feb 12, 2006)

And also, what's wrong with the fish do you think? It's tail is drawn upwards and its head is down. It flicks its tail every few seconds to keep itself from floating to the surface. Swim bladder problem? any advice?


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear your hitchhiker is not doing well. I had four flag fish and 2 blue fin killies show up in an outdoor tank where I was keeping a plant order from Florida. The flag fish are still doing well whereas I lost the two killies. I liked them so much thought that I ordered more from the "aquaculturestore.com" and still have a small school of them. They have even had a couple babies of their own.

Bill


----------



## redFishblueFish (Feb 12, 2006)

Surprisingly enough, the lil fish is still alive - and eating a LOT of food. Still is hanging around with its tail in the air and mouth down though. Swim bladder misattachment? [smilie=t:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad to hear it's still alive and eating well. It's nice that you took the effort to try to keep him alive. 

It could be swim bladder, but it could just be a juvie sort of postion until they get a little bigger. Let's hope it's the latter....


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

headstander maybe?


----------

